# Alsa cannot fond my Nvidia Soundcard

## twobit

Been over the forums and saw similar problems, but solutions not working for me. been threw the kernel several times.

card is:

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio (rev a1)

all i get from alsa is:

 * WARNING: you are stopping a boot service

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

alsactl: save_state:1504: No soundcards found...

 * Error saving levels.                                                                                                [ !! ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Loading: snd_hda_intel ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_hda_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Invalid module format                                                                                                                   [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Invalid module format                                                                                                                  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_page_alloc (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Invalid module format                                                                                                                  [ !! ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!

----------

## DONAHUE

```
emerge pciutils

lspci -k
```

post lspci -k output

----------

## twobit

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. M3N72-D

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] LPC Bridge (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. M3N72-D

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] SMBus (rev a1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. M3N72-D

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. M3N72-D

00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Co-Processor (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. M3N72-D

00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. M3N72-D

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. M3N72-D

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. M3N72-D

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. M3N72-D

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. M3N72-D

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] IDE (rev a1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. M3N72-D

        Kernel driver in use: pata_amd

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio (rev a1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. M3N72-D

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Bridge (rev a1)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] SATA Controller (non-AHCI mode) (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82e8

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP77 Ethernet (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. M3N72-D

        Kernel driver in use: forcedeth

        Kernel modules: forcedeth

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:12.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:13.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Bridge (rev a1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:14.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Bridge (rev a1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control

01:09.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)

        Subsystem: D-Link System Inc WDA-1320 Desktop Adapter

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C77 [nForce 750a SLI] (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. M3N72-D mGPU

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia

----------

## NeddySeagoon

twobit,

```
00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio (rev a1) 
```

Needs the F

```
ATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Invalid module format [ !! ] 
```

driver but yours is broken.

There are two reasons for this.  sys-apps/module-init-tools is in a mess.  It provides modprobe and friends.  Its worth doing 

```
emerge -1 sys-apps/module-init-tools
```

and testing, as its by far the faster fix if it works.

The alternative is that your kernel is in a mess. Rebuild it and reinstall it starting with 

```
make clean
```

before you do make.

This will remove all of the .o files so make will not be able to take any shortcuts as it would normally by reusing unchanged .o files.

Unfortunately, make isn't 100% at detecting when files need to be rebuilt and make clean will force the issue.

----------

## twobit

Have now tried both methods, Rebuilt my kernel several times. intel HD and Nvidia drivers are selected.  still same results.

----------

## twobit

Am i missing packages i need to have selected?

--- Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                                                      

  │ │                        < >   Sequencer support                                                                 

  │ │                        <M>   OSS Mixer API                                                                     

  │ │                        <M>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API                                                       

  │ │                        [*]     OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system                          

  │ │                        <M>   HR-timer backend support                                                          

  │ │                        -*-   Dynamic device file minor numbers                                                 

  │ │                        [ ]   Support old ALSA API                                                                

  │ │                        [ ]   Verbose procfs contents                                                              

  │ │                        [ ]   Verbose printk                                                                      

  │ │                        [ ]   Debug                                                                             

  │ │                        [*]   Generic sound devices  --->                                                       

  │ │                        [*]   PCI sound devices  --->                                                                   

  │ │                        [*]   USB sound devices  --->                                                                     

  │ │                        < >   ALSA for SoC audio support  --->                                                  

--- PCI sound devi ces

                              <M>   Intel HD Audio  --->                                                                    

  │ │                        < >   RME Hammerfall DSP Audio                                                                 

  │ │                        < >   RME Hammerfall DSP MADI/RayDAT/AIO                                                  

  │ │                        < >   ICEnsemble ICE1712 (Envy24)                                                             

  │ │                        < >   ICE/VT1724/1720 (Envy24HT/PT)                                                           

  │ │                        <M>   Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller                                                  

  │ │                        <M>   Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD MC97 Modem

----------

## NeddySeagoon

twobit,

You have not installed your kernel properly.

What is the time and date shown in 

```
uname -a
```

That shows the build time of the running kernel.

It should be very recent as you have only just recompiled your kernel, installed it and rebooted.

A common error is to forget the 

```
mount /boot
```

step before your copy your kernel to /boot, then the kernel is installed in the wrong place. You could also have copied the kernel to the right place but made an error in the filename, so that grub still loads your old kernel.

----edit----

Please post your /boot/grub/grub.conf file and the output of 

```
ls -l boot
```

----------

## twobit

After several re compiles ... and going through the steps I seemed to have caught whatever i missed, and all is working now. but it is frustrating that i am unsure of what actually fixed it.   -Thanks for all the help

----------

